# black screen after refreshing pc



## aquaviva (Jul 5, 2013)

*black screen after useing win 8 "refreshing" pc*

*black screen after refreshing pc*

i was haveing some issus with my pc, coulden opgrade my grapichs card and a pc that was chrasing when i play games... so i tried the Refresh for a new start on things... It all went well, but when pc wasm booting up the screen goes black.. So windows must be broken

"reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device" my computer is starting this now when i power on




what can i do??


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

By _refresh_ do you mean your_ Restored_ your computer to Factory Defaults? 
The error message is stating that the Boot file is missing from Windows or the HDD has failed. 
Try restoring to *Factory Defaults* again. 
On another computer you can download the ISO Image of* Seatools *from my signature and burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn *also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD and run the Short and Long tests on the drive. If either test fails, the HDD needs to be replaced.


----------

